# microfracture of a lateral femoral condyle defect



## zvankleek1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can someone help me?  I need a code for an arthroscopic microfracture of a lateral femoral condyle defect. He did not do any grafting. He also did a partial lateral meniscectomy at the same time.   Thanks for the help.

Zoe


----------



## mbort (Oct 27, 2008)

look at 29879


----------



## zvankleek1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, that what I was thinking but it just seemed to easy.


----------



## eblanken (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget 29881 for your lateral meniscectomy


----------

